# Trade Dark Eldar Scourge bits



## Grinnsira (Jan 5, 2010)

I have some of the bat wings, clawed feet, guns except dark lance and haywire that I would like to trade for armored feet, feathered wings, and haywire blasters. Let me know what you are interested in. Thanks


----------

